# Divisor de voltaje en AC



## Xavyal (May 1, 2011)

Como se calcula un divisor de voltaje solo con resistencias en corriente alterna?

Como se calcula un divisor de voltaje con una resistencia y un capacitor en corriente alterna?


GRACIAS!!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 2, 2011)

Hola Xavyal

Fijate por acá:
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/electric/vdivac.html

Por ejemplo: Vout = V1 Z2/(Z1 + Z2).
Z puede ser reemplazada por R.

En el caso de R y C debes calcular primero la reactancia capacitiva de C (Xc). y tratarla como R.
Aqui te dicen como:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactancia

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Xavyal (May 2, 2011)

la primera si la comprendo, pero la segunda... pongamos el ejemplo de que de que R1=100 ohms c=10uF y f=60 hz entonces Xc=265.25 entonces Z= 100- j265.25 ??

como se haría el divisor de voltaje en ese caso?? 

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!! Mr. Carlos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 2, 2011)

Hola Xavyal

Creo es al contrario: Xc=265.25=Z, 

Entre C y R entran los 60Hz La salida sería el paralelo de Z=R.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Xavyal (May 2, 2011)

entonces se aplicaría la misma fórmula?? Vout = V1 Z2/(Z1 + Z2), donde Z2= Xc???
ando algo perdido :S
GRACIAS!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 2, 2011)

Hola Xavyal

Digamos que si.
solo que hay 2 formulas: una para cuando no hay carga en el divisor.
Otra para cuando si hay carga en el divisor.

Fijate en el primer enlace que te adjunte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juanma2468 (May 2, 2011)

Ten en cuenta que el valor que calculaste al comienzo esta mal, vos calculaste Xc=265,25 cuando en realidad el valor es Xc=2,65 el valor del condensador es 10*10^-6 F


----------



## MrCarlos (May 2, 2011)

Hola Xavyal

En la formula la C debe estar expresada en farads para que el resultado esté en Ohms.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

